# فيديوهات لمكائن الصفائح



## ابو محمود (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل
سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
لن اطيل عليكم بمقدمات 
وعرض للموضوع
فى الرابط http://www.4shared.com/file/135634664/54088da0/sheet_metal_MCs.html
سوف تجدون ملف بامتداد.rar
بعد فك الضغط هتلاقوا مجموعه من الفيديوهات بامتداد.mp4
منتظر اراءكم بعد مشاهدتها
ونتبادل المعلومات حول هذه المكائن


----------



## فتوح (29 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أبو محمود على الفيديوهات 

الخفيفة والجميلة جدا


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

فتوح قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أبو محمود على الفيديوهات
> 
> الخفيفة والجميلة جدا


 جزاك الله خيرا أبو محمود على الفيديوهات ​


----------



## ahmed elhlew (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا حبيبى بارك اللة لك


----------



## المهندس/محمد رأفت (28 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks a lot


----------



## أبو حمده (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندس ستيل أبحث عن فرصة أفضل 0110395797


----------

